# Critical Care Paramedic Program reviews...



## FireMedic2013 (May 4, 2018)

Alright guys two things. Here's the deal. I am considering starting my critical care paramedic education process. They offer a satellite campus of the CCEMT-P class nearby me but I also found the University of Florida Critical Care Paramedic program that can be done online that you come to Florida to do a cadaver lab and have two days of clinicals, and the Creighton University Critical Cara Paramedic program is also online but does require clinicals in your local area. I know many people do like the CCEMT-P course but did anyone have any issues with it? Did it allow you time to practice skills, etc. Does anyone have any experience with the University of Florida CCP or the Creighton University CCP courses. Trying to get a good wealth of reviews and experiences in each program if I can.



Also I have the Brady (Bledsoe authored) Critical Care Paramedic textbook, is that a valid critical care book to start my self studies in, or should I just go ahead and pay for the Critical Care Transport book that the AAOS puts out? 



Thanks


----------



## VentMonkey (May 5, 2018)

http://emtlife.com/threads/critical-care-paramedic.46895/


----------



## medichopeful (May 5, 2018)

I can’t speak much on programs, as all my critical care education has been in-hospital stuff. 

As far as books go, I would look at the ASTNA book and the AACN book. Also check out “The Little ICU Book”

You can also check out the FCCS course. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/0323401104/ref=dp_ob_neva_mobile

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/0071...rds=essentials+of+critical+care+nursing&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/1451...e+icu+book&dpPl=1&dpID=41jELhVqkFL&ref=plSrch


----------



## VentMonkey (May 5, 2018)

Let me just preface by saying~ critical care paramedic is *NOT* critical care nursing.

That said, my current partner swears that the ASTNA book is the flight/ critical care nurse “bible”. With that, I’ve read through and perused the ASTNA material; stellar stuff, and definitely recommended.

It’s still slightly different from what it is that the CCP-to-be has to learn in order to be a successfully comptent partner, IMO. Most nurses suck at out-of-hospital care, and the paramedics?...vice versa. 

My best advice would be to concentrate, and/ or focus on your better halfs practice, and vice versa. Learn their job, respect it, and hope that they’ll do the same. That makes a somewhat seamless flow, again IMO.

No egos, the FCCS course is certainly worth a shot, but from where I stand—looked into it—I wouldn’t be able to apply CME’s. It is insightful paramedic education though OP, so there is that.


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 6, 2018)

I highly recommend the FCCS course. It is very appropriate for paramedics as it focuses on the initial phases of assessing and managing a critical patient; exactly the stages of the clinical course where paramedics are most likely to be involved with transport from an ED to a high level facility. And unlike most of these alphabet courses, the SCCM puts a lot of effort into constantly updating the FCCS course with the latest evidence. The text is very good, too.

The ICU Book by Marino is very good.


----------



## Summit (May 6, 2018)

Another vote for The ICU Book (glad to see there is a new edition... dang now I have to buy it)


----------



## VentMonkey (May 6, 2018)

Remi said:


> I highly recommend the FCCS course. It is very appropriate for paramedics as it focuses on the initial phases of assessing and managing a critical patient; exactly the stages of the clinical course where paramedics are most likely to be involved with transport from an ED to a high level facility. And unlike most of these alphabet courses, the SCCM puts a lot of effort into constantly updating the FCCS course with the latest evidence. The text is very good, too.


I haven’t completely ruled the course out, it’s just unfortunate that there’s no CE for paramedics. I found ENLS to be similar in the sense that not only is it able to be completed online, but it also seems to contain current neuro critical care literature being discussed on the website constantly.

I agree, it’s content appears extremely pertinent for paramedics working in the critical care environment. Bonus is that it’s taught by higher-level (i.e., better educated) intensive care providers.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 14, 2018)

Does anyone have any experience with the University of Florida course? I'm still leaning towards Creighton, but the UF course summary has caught my attention.


----------

